# Curtain colour advice..?



## pistachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi 

I'm trying to decorate some rooms in my house and have no idea what I'm doing! I have done all the rooms neutral except one and I am having trouble deciding what colour curtains/other accessories I should get! I was thinking of using purple; curtains, bed throw, lamp shades etcetc but what do you guys think?
The first image is with flash so the white on the flowers is accentuated. I took another without flash too. The blinds are white btw (and they may be staying, not sure)


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

When choosing curtains, there are lots of things to consider....
Privacy
Light Exposure
Ventilation
Style
Size of the window

In order to choose the style you want to go with, first decide how much privacy you want from the window .... and do you want to still be able to easily open the window...and how much, if any, sunlight do you want to allow into the room.... (your blinds of course will control this option the most)

As for the color, any of the colors found in the wallpaper will match... you need to decide what will be best for the walls the windows are on. Do you want the windows to be a focal point or to blend in with the rest of the interior? Do you have a focal point for this room? 
The more the curtains contrast against the walls, the more they stand out .... the more they blend with the walls, the larger you can make the walls appear....
so first consider these ideas before you decide on a color..... usually, I need to see an entire room, including the angles, in order to choose a color for anything.

Also, if you keep the blinds, make sure the curtains allow easy access to their hardware


----------



## hayden (Dec 26, 2011)

my personal suggestion would be that as if its a summer season then use white curtains as it help reflect the heat and if its winter then use dark colors curtains which allow u to lower your thermostat......


----------



## DeeKayVB (Dec 28, 2011)

How about a gray 2 shades darker than that gorgeous wallpaper with some purple mixed in?


----------



## maryjane23 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would pick a random color like green. A pastel green probably. It depends what the room is going to be used for.

Try getting some ideas from this website: http://blindsfirst.com/


----------



## franincanton (Jan 7, 2012)

How big a room is it? Can it take draperies on the entire wall behind the bed? Something satiny would be pretty. If you like purple, look for a tone on tone. That way the purple is more subtle and doesn't overtake the wallpaper. Or, if you want the room to look light, use sheers. Don't be afraid to mix patterns. I almost always use a print, maybe a plaid and stripe in a room. You will be happy if you mix it up.


----------

